# kernel 3.12.20 hangs waiting for uevents, 3.12.13 does not

## russK

I have a kernel 3.12.20 (gentoo-sources) that hangs waiting for uevents to be processed, generated from genkernel.  The same system boots fine with a 3.12.13 kernel.  The .config files are basically identical, I created the 3.12.20 .config from a make oldconfig of the 3.12.13 kernel.

The .config file is here:  .config

The system is from a recent stage3 install, and I rebuilt with emerge -e @system && emerge -e @world.

The motherboard is a Asus AM1 with no PCI boards in it:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:02.5 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)

```

Here is my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_5350_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_R3-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3408084 total,   2980100 free

KiB Swap:    6291452 total,   6291452 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 May 2014 01:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=btver2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=btver2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build y --jobs 4"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j16 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox firmware-loader flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

Here is my dmidecode:

```
# dmidecode 2.11

# SMBIOS entry point at 0x000f04c0

SMBIOS 2.7 present.

46 structures occupying 1994 bytes.

Table at 0x000EC040.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes

BIOS Information

   Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

   Version: 0406

   Release Date: 02/28/2014

   Address: 0xF0000

   Runtime Size: 64 kB

   ROM Size: 8192 kB

   Characteristics:

      PCI is supported

      BIOS is upgradeable

      BIOS shadowing is allowed

      Boot from CD is supported

      Selectable boot is supported

      BIOS ROM is socketed

      EDD is supported

      5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

      8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

      Serial services are supported (int 14h)

      Printer services are supported (int 17h)

      ACPI is supported

      USB legacy is supported

      BIOS boot specification is supported

      Targeted content distribution is supported

      UEFI is supported

   BIOS Revision: 4.6

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes

System Information

   Manufacturer: ASUS

   Product Name: All Series

   Version: System Version

   Serial Number: System Serial Number

   UUID: 586CC6B6-6CAA-3687-E0D0-40167E65AB12

   Wake-up Type: Power Switch

   SKU Number: All

   Family: ASUS MB

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes

Base Board Information

   Manufacturer: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.

   Product Name: AM1I-A

   Version: Rev X.0x

   Serial Number: 140323292101535

   Asset Tag: To be filled by O.E.M.

   Features:

      Board is a hosting board

      Board is replaceable

   Location In Chassis: To be filled by O.E.M.

   Chassis Handle: 0x0003

   Type: Motherboard

   Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 22 bytes

Chassis Information

   Manufacturer: Chassis Manufacture

   Type: Notebook

   Lock: Not Present

   Version: Chassis Version

   Serial Number: Chassis Serial Number

   Asset Tag: Asset-1234567890

   Boot-up State: Safe

   Power Supply State: Safe

   Thermal State: Safe

   Security Status: None

   OEM Information: 0x00000000

   Height: Unspecified

   Number Of Power Cords: 1

   Contained Elements: 0

   SKU Number: To be filled by O.E.M.

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse

   External Connector Type: PS/2

   Port Type: Keyboard Port

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: D-SUB

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: D-SUB port

   External Connector Type: Other

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: DVI

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: DVI port

   External Connector Type: Other

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: COM2

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: COM2

   External Connector Type: 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: HDMI

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: HDMI port

   External Connector Type: Other

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB12

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: USB12

   External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB34

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: USB34

   External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB3_12

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: USB3_12

   External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: LAN

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: LAN

   External Connector Type: RJ-45

   Port Type: Network Port

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Audio_Line_In

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: Audio_Line_In

   External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)

   Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Audio_Line_Out

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: Audio_Line_Out

   External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)

   Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Audio_Mic_In

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator: Audio_Mic_In

   External Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)

   Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: SATA6G_1

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: SATA6G_2

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB56

   Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB78

   Internal Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: PANEL

   Internal Connector Type: Other

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: LPT

   Internal Connector Type: Other

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: COM1

   Internal Connector Type: 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: AAFP

   Internal Connector Type: Mini Jack (headphones)

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Audio Port

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: CPU_FAN

   Internal Connector Type: Other

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: CHA_FAN

   Internal Connector Type: Other

   External Reference Designator: Not Specified

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 9, 17 bytes

System Slot Information

   Designation: PCIEX4

   Type: 32-bit PCI Express

   Current Usage: Available

   Length: Short

   ID: 1

   Characteristics:

      3.3 V is provided

      Opening is shared

      PME signal is supported

   Bus Address: 0000:ff:01.0

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 10, 8 bytes

On Board Device 1 Information

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Description:    To Be Filled By O.E.M.

On Board Device 2 Information

   Type: Ethernet

   Status: Enabled

   Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 11, 5 bytes

OEM Strings

   String 1: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   String 2: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   String 3: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   String 4: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 12, 5 bytes

System Configuration Options

   Option 1: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Handle 0x0024, DMI type 32, 20 bytes

System Boot Information

   Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0025, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation:  Onboard IGD

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:00:02.0

Handle 0x0026, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation:  Onboard LAN

   Type: Ethernet

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:00:19.0

Handle 0x0027, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation:  Onboard 1394

   Type: Other

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:03:1c.2

Handle 0x0028, DMI type 139, 94 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      8B 5E 28 00 FE DC BA 98 76 54 32 10 04 04 32 55

      F8 00 A2 02 A1 00 40 63 06 11 03 34 03 DF 40 80

      00 20 00 73 3C 10 08 00 60 0F 06 11 15 04 20 00

      3C 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 69 00 00 FF FF 06 11 00 04 00 00 23

      33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

   Strings:

      V1394GUID

Handle 0x0029, DMI type 16, 23 bytes

Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 4 GB

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x002A, DMI type 19, 31 bytes

Memory Array Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 4 GB

   Physical Array Handle: 0x0029

   Partition Width: 255

Handle 0x002B, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0029

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: No Module Installed

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: DIMM_A1

   Bank Locator: CHANNEL A

   Type: DDR3

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: Unknown

   Manufacturer: A1_Manufacturer0

   Serial Number: A1_SerialNum0

   Asset Tag: A1_AssetTagNum0

   Part Number: A1_PartNum0

   Rank: Unknown

   Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x002C, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0029

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 4096 MB

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: DIMM_A2

   Bank Locator: CHANNEL A

   Type: DDR3

   Type Detail: Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)

   Speed: 800 MHz

   Manufacturer: A1_Manufacturer1

   Serial Number: 00000000

   Asset Tag: A1_AssetTagNum1

   Part Number: F3-1600C9-4GAB

   Rank: 1

   Configured Clock Speed: 800 MHz

Handle 0x002D, DMI type 20, 35 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000000003FF

   Range Size: 1 kB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x0000

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0000

   Partition Row Position: <OUT OF SPEC>

Handle 0x002E, DMI type 20, 35 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 4 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x002C

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x002A

   Partition Row Position: Unknown

   Interleave Position: Unknown

   Interleaved Data Depth: Unknown

Handle 0x002F, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: L1 CACHE

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 256 kB

   Maximum Size: 256 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Pipeline Burst

   Installed SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst

   Speed: 1 ns

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 2-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0030, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: L2 CACHE

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 2048 kB

   Maximum Size: 2048 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Pipeline Burst

   Installed SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst

   Speed: 1 ns

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 16-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0031, DMI type 4, 42 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: FS1b 

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Athlon 64

   Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD

   ID: FF FB 8B 17 01 0F 70 00

   Signature: Family 11, Model 15, Stepping 15

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      DS (Debug store)

      ACPI (ACPI supported)

   Version: AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3     

   Voltage: 1.3 V

   External Clock: 100 MHz

   Max Speed: 2050 MHz

   Current Speed: 2050 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: <OUT OF SPEC>

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x002F

   L2 Cache Handle: 0x0030

   L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   Serial Number: Not Specified

   Asset Tag: Not Specified

   Part Number: Not Specified

   Core Count: 4

   Core Enabled: 4

   Thread Count: 4

   Characteristics:

      64-bit capable

Handle 0x0032, DMI type 13, 22 bytes

BIOS Language Information

   Language Description Format: Long

   Installable Languages: 8

      en|US|iso8859-1

      fr|FR|iso8859-1

      es|ES|iso8859-1

      de|DE|iso8859-1

      ru|RU|iso8859-5

      ko|KR|unicode

      ja|JP|unicode

      zh|CN|unicode

   Currently Installed Language: en|US|iso8859-1

Handle 0x0033, DMI type 127, 4 bytes

End Of Table

```

Does anyone know why the 3.12.20 kernel would hang waiting for uevents?

Thanks Much,

russk

P.S.  2nd try for this post, sorry for any confusion.

----------

## Hu

Since this broke in a stable series, it should be easy to bisect.  First check if the corresponding vanilla sources versions behave the same and, if they do, then please bisect within that range to find the commit which caused the problem.

----------

## morlix

any news for this? i have exactly the same issue.

The display hangs at "waiting for uevents to be processed" but the system boots without any further issues.

As this affects my server i switched back to 3.8.13 regardless of CVE-2014-0196, but that's no real solution.

----------

## russK

 *morlix wrote:*   

> any news for this? i have exactly the same issue.
> 
> 

 

So far I have tried vanilla sources 3.12.20 and gentoo-sources 3.14.4 with the same results.  I don't see another lower version in portage so I guess I'm going to roll my own.  Also when I tried 3.14.4, I went through menuconfig and disabled a bunch of drivers that I did not need but it still hung waiting for uevents.  I'll post any updates

----------

## russK

Strangely enough, I tried a vanilla kernel from kernel.org, 3.12.15, and it booted fine.  I used the .config from the 3.12.13 as the basis for oldconfig.

Then for grins and giggles, I tried to boot the 3.12.20 kernel again and it worked.  I believe the difference being that I had reduced the number of drivers but also had fiddled with grub and had gone back and forth from trying to use systemd.  So far the system boots fine without systemd, it has different troubles when I try to use the systemd init.

Also by the way, another difference that may be crucial,

```
CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/udevadm"
```

This is how it is currently set.  I believe it was removed at one point upon recommendation of some emerge advice somewhere.

----------

## morlix

I have bisected the vanilla kernel and found that the patch 

```

commit 14adc89298f894816ea2f3aef4d8d2d6ede18575

Author: Christian König <christian.koenig@amd.com>

Date:   Mon Jan 21 13:58:46 2013 +0100

    drm/radeon: Deprecate UMS support v2

    

    KMS support is out and stable for a couple of years now and

    the userspace code has deprecated or abandoned the old UMS interface.

    

    So make the KMS interface the default and deprecate the UMS interface

    in the kernel as well.

    

    v2: rebased on alex/drm-next-3.9-wip

    

    Signed-off-by: Christian König <christian.koenig@amd.com>

    Signed-off-by: Alex Deucher <alexander.deucher@amd.com>

```

causes this issue.

I'm currently in trying to revert this patch from 3.12.20 and then trying this kernel until i open a bug report at bugzilla.kernel.org.

I will update this post as i have opened the bug.

Kind regards,

morlix

----------

## morlix

I solved it for me with the new kernel 3.12.21-r1 and installing linux-firmware.

Please report if this solves this for you too.

If you want, i can upload my kernel configuration for you to review and compare with yours.

----------

## FastTurtle

Only thing I found for it was to force a downgrade to udev-208-r1 by masking anything later and rebuilding.

----------

